# New to the forum & haven't got a clue what to do next



## baby777 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have found this site very helpful and finally decided to join. 

I am 29 years old and my husband and I have now decided its time to get pregnant. 

My husband had a tubulovasostomy and a left sided epididymectomy following chronic epididymitis. This has left us unable to conceive naturally as his tubes were damaged and when they tried to repair them they got worse etc etc. 

We believe he is still producing sperm but probably as it has no where to go it must be of bad quality. We know this because about 10 years ago he had it tested and there were millions of sperm but low mobility (I think that's what its called). 

I am worried now that maybe he has stopped producing sperm. Can this happen? Due to the tubes being blocked? If anyone else has had this problem please let me know so I can find out what you did.

I don't know where to start to be honest. There is so much to read and its so hard to know where to go and get the procedure done.


Thanks
Baby777


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

*WELCOME TO FF*

*baby777*

*Wish i new more about mens issues but i done sorry   *
   good luck   

*I wanted to say Hello and welcome you to FF, my role here on FF as a volunteer is to make sure you find your way as easy as possible, hopefully this message will do that, There are many members here with a true understanding of what you are going through at all stages that infertility throws at you  FF has brought so many people together and helps form many new friendships that may last many years, I certainly have and my life is richer for it. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what the IF journey entails and the emotions that go with it, That's where FF comes in to play. *
*I hope that you will find the links i have left you helpful and direct you where you need to be until you find your feet, which won't be long i can assure you. If there is anything that you still need to find give me or any Volunteer a shout and we will be happy to help you  *
*Links to follow................*

*What Every New Member Needs to Know*
CLICK HERE

*Fertility Guides *
CLICK 
HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE


*Male factors* ~ CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. 
The *Cycle Buddies* threads are just for that.
Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment

*Cycle buddies *
CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Lou


----------



## baby777 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi,

Thank you Lou for all of the useful links.

Baby777
xxxx


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Baby777

The first thing you need to do is get hubby to make an appointment with his gp and ask for a Seman Analysis test, this will give you a better indication of whats happening with regards to sperm production, and its also a good indicator if it's getting to the area it needs to be - if you know what I mean! 

If the count is low, and given your hubbys history with his tubes, he may like to ask to be referred for an ultrasound just to see if anything has changed since the last time he was checked.

If the count or motility or morphology is below par (how they look and how they swim etc) your gp should be able to discuss some options with you...but if you're on the nhs, you could be in for a long wait for fertility treatment if this is the recommendation.
In the meantime, if you are actively trying to get pregnant, I would advocate that you and hubby cut out drinking and smoking, eat healthily, get regular exercise and begin taking conception (or preconception) vitamins.  You can buy folic acid very cheaply, and there are also vitamins that 'may' help hubby - I put my hubby on Wellman vitamins, and hand on heart, they made a BIG difference to us.

Wishing you all the luck in the world - but FF is FABULOUS, have a good browse, and read the various threads - any questions, please don't be afraid to shout.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------

